# Looking for high end HP Envy or DV series Laptops :(



## maverick786us (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been struggling to find any one of the below mentioned Laptops in indian market

1) HP DV6 with 2nd or 3rd generation Core i7 Quad with 15.6 inch screen having a resolution of 1920 X 1080 resolution

2) HP Envy 15 with 2nd or 3rd generation Core i7 Quad with 15.6 inch screen having a resolution of 1920 X 1080 resolution

3) HP DV7 with 2nd or 3rd generation Core i7 Quad with 17.6 inch screen having a resolution of 1920 X 1080 resolution

4) HP Envy 17 with 2nd or 3rd generation Core i7 Quad with 17.6 inch screen having a resolution of 1920 X 1080 resolution



But every where the first 2 laptops comes up with CRAPPY!!!!!!!! 1366 X 766 resolution and the bottom 2 17 inch models comes with 1600 X 900 resolution. WTF!!!!


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

welcome to *INDIA*  i think those laptops which you desire to have are from foreign countries, right?


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> welcome to *INDIA*  i think those laptops which you desire to have are from foreign countries, right?



Yes but they can launch in local market. This local market is such peace of junk. 

Any laptop below 1920 X 1080 is CRAPPY!!!


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

how much is your budget? for what purpose you need a laptop? i don't know why indian market doesn't have the laptop stock of USA, and other foreign countries?


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> how much is your budget? for what purpose you need a laptop? i don't know why indian market doesn't have the laptop stock of USA, and other foreign countries?



For 15.6 inch Laptops I can spend around 70K and for 17 inch laptops I can spend around 85K


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

gaming is your priority? then go for this 17inch Dell laptop sadly it has no FHD only 900p screen 

Sony Vaio with 1080p IPS screen

but it has weak a GPU compared to it price


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> gaming is your priority? then go for this 17inch Dell laptop sadly it has no FHD only 900p screen
> 
> Sony Vaio with 1080p IPS screen
> 
> but it has weak a GPU compared to it price



Gaming is not my priority. I am looking for a powerful Quad Core laptop in which I can install Virtual PC having MS Sharpoint 2010 and MS Dynamic CRM. Apart from that I want to use it for my MBA. For that HP Envy Series laptops are something that I call "Powerful and Beautiful". But unlike dell these HP laptops are not configurable in indian market. For me full HD (1920 X 1080) resolution is a NEED. I hate scrolling because of low resolution. 

Dell XPX 15z is configurable with that FULL HD resolution but its way expensive 83K and isn't as much powerful as DV6 and it lacks numeric keypad. ASUS laptops are ugly looking so this HP is my only choice


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

Just wait for few days, dell is upgrading the XPS models.
So you an get them and it will also fall in your budget.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 19, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Just wait for few days, dell is upgrading the XPS models.
> So you an get them and it will also fall in your budget.



Even this XPS 15Z has been discontinued in indian sites


----------

